# Ron Hills



## User (14 Feb 2011)




----------



## Globalti (7 Apr 2011)

Hey Maggot, just seen this! If you've still got them you can send them to me if you like, I will send them out to South Africa for my agent's son. He's already had my own son's cycle helmet and shirt so he'd be thrilled with some cycling longs for the Johannesburg winter. Blue as well to match the other kit.


----------

